# buckenberry



## Claude Hispaudus (Sep 23, 2012)

surp y'all, here's my formal introduction of buckenberry (bunkin). i found her a year ago so a few of these are gonna be old, but i'll post them in chronological order










night i found her










sleepin' weird, lurkin' kewt










glamorous










santa bunk vs the martians










cat in the box










turning into a monster










bunkin tha punkin

be gentle


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

lmao...... awesome post. She's a pretty girl and looks like a happy kid.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww she's gorgeous!! :-D


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Super Awwwww! Welcome Bunkin.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

Beautiful baby! She looks so happy to have found you! How did you come across her?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Bunkin looks oh, so huggable and seems like she would hug back.


----------



## Claude Hispaudus (Sep 23, 2012)

danke fur die complimentzieren hombres. bunkin also appreciates it



Luvmyfurbabies said:


> Beautiful baby! She looks so happy to have found you! How did you come across her?


i found her mewling by herself on a rainy sidewalk on a twilit night last fall. i went around knocking at a few nearby houses to see if it was theirs but no one answered. and judging by her dirty ears and whatnot i figured she was just a stray so i took her on as my apprentice. no regrets


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

That was so nice/sweet of you! I'm sure Bunkin appreaciates it!! :-D


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Lucky Bunkin! I love the last picture - beautiful green eyes!


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

So cute, looks like the one my son found in a similar way last summer.


----------



## kittyhawk (Oct 8, 2012)

So cute. She was so tiny! I'm glad you took her in. She probably didn't know what to do with herself. I wish there were more like you in the world. Where I live, it's common practice for folks to leave their cats in apartments and rentals when they leave, drop them off at warehouses to fend for themselves, and toss them outside because they clawed the furniture -_-


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a cutie she is! She took to your house quickly, didn't she. It's always fun to see them grow up in pictures too.

"Apprentice," I like that.


----------

